# Yo, Science Guy: Does Nitrox REALLY reduce fatigue?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The folks over at the Navy Experimental Diving Unit did a study a few years back on the effects of Nitrox on post-dive fatigue.

Much to my surprise, they found that there was no noticeable decrease in fatigue levels when using Nitrox (over air).

Here is another data point to consider. Oxygen creates free radicals in your body. Higher levels of oxygen create higher levels of free radicals. Your body rapidly repairs the free radicals created by high oxygen concentrations. However, your healing mechanism can become overloaded. This is why it is recommended that you take regular "oxygen breaks" (to breath air) when being treated in a chamber, or when diving a rebreather which is setup to provide high O2 levels.


Peace,
Bryan
(the Science Guy)


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> The folks over at the Navy Experimental Diving Unit did a study a few years back on the effects of Nitrox on post-dive fatigue.
> 
> Much to my surprise, they found that there was no noticeable decrease in fatigue levels when using Nitrox (over air).


Good point Bryan. All of the evidence for feeling better after diving NITROX is anecdotal, but I know that I personally feel better, as do most divers. 





WhackUmStackUm said:


> Here is another data point to consider. Oxygen creates free radicals in your body. Higher levels of oxygen create higher levels of free radicals. Your body rapidly repairs the free radicals created by high oxygen concentrations. However, your healing mechanism can become overloaded. This is why it is recommended that you take regular "oxygen breaks" (to breath air) when being treated in a chamber, or when diving a rebreather which is setup to provide high O2 levels.





WhackUmStackUm said:


> Peace,
> Bryan
> (the Science Guy)


You're playing with fire here...there are so many physiological changes and anomalies that occur that we could keep this thread going forever. We're diving recreationally, and our limits are WAAAAAAY conservative. Let's not get radical. :whistling:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Not to mention that it is Nitrogen that loads in the body that causes the problems, not the oxygen. I sure feel better after diving Nitrox as well.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Evensplit said:


> You're playing with fire here...there are so many physiological changes and anomalies that occur that we could keep this thread going forever. We're diving recreationally, and our limits are WAAAAAAY conservative. Let's not get radical. :whistling:


lol - Bro, you know my middle name is "radical!"


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> Not to mention that it is Nitrogen that loads in the body that causes the problems, not the oxygen. I sure feel better after diving Nitrox as well.


To each his own, I guess. Since I dive a rebreather, I worry about most about CO2 toxicity, then O2 toxicity, then N2 narcosis. 


I feel better after diving Nitrox than on air too.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm no scientist, just mad.
....For me it comes down to the fact that in high concentrations , Nitrogen is an anesthetic, which of course are known to have many effects, such as hallucinations and sleep.
So while I don't know if the residual nitrogen left over in your body after a day of diving is enough to still have a narcotic effect, I might believe that , at least if you dive nitrox, you were never that "drugged" to begin with, and don't need to "sleep it off."
On the other hand , that "good feeling" might just be that your body is "fully oxygenated" - which probably rarely happens, unless you do yoga, or some sort of aerobic exercise.
I don't think most nitrox divers expose themselves to enough oxygen toxicity to start feeling those effects...our bodies naturally fend off most of the free radicals, and if you are worried about it , some antioxidant supplements might be warranted.....(consult your doctor.)


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I certainly feel better after diving three dives with Nitrox vice air. Also, it helps keep MBT in business. 

My science question: Who freed the radicals. :whistling:


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> I certainly feel better after diving three dives with Nitrox vice air. Also, it helps keep MBT in business.
> 
> My science question: Who freed the radicals. :whistling:


Nitrox, just like air, is pretty much a net loss for just about any dive shop. By the time we pay for the equipment, maintenance, labor, consumables, testing, certifications and training, insurance, etc., the $8 to $15 for a NITROX fill doesn't go very far. 

If the newly freed Radicals want to open up a fill station and take over they're welcome to do so :thumbup:


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I feel like it makes a difference . Not only there but I get less headaches when I use Nitrox. I only got them after 2 - 3 dives. with Nitrox I barely get them.


----------

